# ADOPTED---Why am I in jail and about to be executed??? PB Boy, Los Angeles



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

A1164641 I am an unaltered male, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter thinks I am about 6 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 27, 2010. Golden Retriever 6 yr East Valley Animal Care and Control Center


EAST VALLEY ANIMAL SHELTER 
14409 Vanowen St, Van Nuys CA 91405
888-4LAPET1 or 888-452-7381, FAX 818-756-9110

http://www.laanimalservices.com/index.htm

I can't believe this handsome dog is in extreme danger. If there's no rescue, isn't SOMEONE interested in a beautiful pure-bred golden for $122? Nice looking goldens don't seem to appear that often in shelters, and he's in LA, not a rural southern shelter. Surely somebody in a city that size would be interested...

Please, please network and crosspost for this boy whose time has run out  And whoever's interested, please don't delay..this is a HIGH-KILL shelter and TIME'S UP.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

oh my...he's so beautiful...bumping up to get this guy out


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll email the CA rescues. For future reference, you can find them listed here: 

General Golden Retriever Rescue Forum - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is one beautiful golden, and good photographer too. I so hope he gets the best home.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope this beautiful Golden finds his forever home...crossing my fingers someone in LA will take him.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't see him on the website....perhaps he's been pulled??


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They all break my heart .... but something about this guy or maybe just the way he was photographed with the darkness behind him. I hope he is out.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, his eyes are so sad. I've tried to get through to the link but it won't work for me. Fingers crossed for him that one of the GR rescues pulls him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping Up*

bumping up!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I scrolled through all the dogs at this shelter and didn't find the golden. Can someone who lives near them call and see if this golden is still there?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thsi poor guy. I can't believe he is at risk for PTS. He is gorgeous. Is there some way to get ahold of the shelter to find out the status of him.


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll call to check on him tomorrow, and will post.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much Casey's Mom!


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

*A-DOP-TED!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Use your Oprah voice!)*

This morning, per the shelter. They also said he's as nice as he is pretty.

You may now all happy dance...and a one, and a two:


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Casey'sMom said:


> This morning, per the shelter. They also said he's as nice as he is pretty.
> 
> You may now all happy dance...and a one, and a two:


 
That is wonderful! Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY!!!! Good for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

arty2:arty2:arty:arty::banana::banana::artydude:artydude


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you Casey's mom!!! I feel so much better. I am sure we all do !


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much Casey's mom!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

What an absolute relief!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Wonderful news, Thank you Casey's Mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey's mom*

Casey's Mom

Thank you for the wonderful news!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

phew yippy that is great news = )

he really did look like an awesome golden.

lucky family and lucky him to have gotten out of there!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm just seeing this and I want to put my two sense in ....YAHOOOOOOO!!!!


----------

